# Is it possible to convert your favourite piece of music to ringtone for phone?



## jonatan (May 6, 2016)

I am fascinated now by BWV 1055 (4th Piano converto) by Bach, especially in interpretation by David Fray. Is it possible to make ringtone from it? I know that is possible to use sound file as ringtone, but more convsions would be favourable to adapt it. E.g. to make sound more elctronic and something like that.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't know, but if it is, it will surely cease to be my favorite piece of music!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

jonatan said:


> I am fascinated now by BWV 1055 (4th Piano converto) by Bach, especially in interpretation by David Fray. Is it possible to make ringtone from it? I know that is possible to use sound file as ringtone, but more convsions would be favourable to adapt it. E.g. to make sound more electronic and something like that.


Why on earth would you do that?
I use the ringtone from my provider.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I did that for my wife's phone (I don't have one). It required editing a sound file using the free program Audacity -- just clip the segment you want to ring repeatedly -- and then uploading the MP3 to her Android phone from my computer with a USB cable.

It's nice because you can have different rings for different people likely to call you.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I've had a fragment of Bruckner 8 conducted by Wand as ringtone for a long time. Much better than all standard ringtones!
Of course it's possible to make a fragment sound more "electronic", but you'd probably have to use DAW software and a MIDI file of the piece so you can assign virtual instruments to the different parts.
You can even make it sound like a Nintendo if you want:


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

If I ever did this, my choice would be the first two bars of Mahler's Symphony #8 ... the double forte organ chords followed by the mass choirs singing 'Veni', also double forte


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I also use Bruckner 8, but the entire symphony, not an excerpt.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I use the entire Ring Cycle. Also my phone doesn't allow answering the call before the ringtone has finished.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Why on earth would you do that?
> I use the ringtone from my provider.


I use the opening from Berlioz _'Les Troyens'_ - pinched from a CD, I think (its dead easy to do this on my phone). Why do it? Well, its an excellent alarm for the clock to wake me up with as well as to act as a ring tone (and much better than some plastic or clicheed piece ... but I might be a trifle biased as I love the opera so much. I'm still waiting for someone to hear it and say; "I know what that piece of music is!"


----------



## Ginger (Jul 14, 2016)

A while ago I jused "Walkürenritt" but I soon found out it shocked people in public transport early in the morning...


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

The first few seconds of this is my ring tone.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

There used to be a free online service that would convert a clip from a sound file and send it to you phone, but I forget what it was -- try googling something like make your own ringtone. I have an excerpt from Tippett's Ritual Dances that make my phone absolutely unique and brings a smile every time it rings.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dim7 said:


> I use the entire Ring Cycle. Also my phone doesn't allow answering the call before the ringtone has finished.


Genius finding this.


----------



## BlackKeys (May 12, 2015)

For an iPhone, you can record your choice of piece on GarageBand (+ you can edit it) and I believe you can set the GarageBand file as your ringtone in settings.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

I downloaded this 



 and use it as my ringtone. It gets a little awkward when I get calls in meetings at work but other than that I'm loving it.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

I find it fascinating that I put my favourite 2 minutes of Classical music and made it, not my ringtone (I text people, not call, duh), but my *wake-up tone*, and it has been there for three months:
*Gustav Holst: Jupiter's Hymn,
Herbert von Karajan, Decca, 1961*




The Hymn is rough, yet slow and tender.


----------



## Michamel (Jul 31, 2016)

Do you have it as MP3?
Or what is the source?

As MP3 file, just make a copy to your mobile phone.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

You can convert any youtube clip to MP3: http://www.clipconverter.cc/


----------



## Ginger (Jul 14, 2016)

www.peggo.co should work as well.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I use this, which seems quite reliable.

http://convert2mp3.net/en/


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

REALLY SIMPLE task, make sure it's mp3 and transfer to phone, then select it as a ringtone in the phone's settings. If you want to edit it, use a DAW. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2016)

I know how to do it for iPhone using a PC.

In iTunes, set the start and stop time for the track to a section of the piece that you want as the ringtone. It must be less than 30 seconds.
Create a new AAC file of the track. Then don't forget to go back and change the start and stop time back on the original afterwards.
Then find the file in windows explorer and change the file extension on the new file to .M4r


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

jonatan said:


> I am fascinated now by BWV 1055 (4th Piano converto) by Bach, especially in interpretation by David Fray. Is it possible to make ringtone from it? I know that is possible to use sound file as ringtone, but more convsions would be favourable to adapt it. E.g. to make sound more elctronic and something like that.


What does "more electronic" mean?


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi,

This is my first post in talkclassical. I have read many posts for some time. But I decided to join now because I can actually assist with this question.

I have given a presentation on precisely this question, "Is it possible to convert your favourite piece of music to ringtone for phone?"

For the presentation, I created a Word document and a pdf document of the same information to give to my audience. If you would like to see a step-by-step procedure, with pictures, to make your own ringtones from your music, use one of the links below. It's relatively painless and you can then change your ringtone easily to suit your likes at the time.

In order to do this you need to have your music on iTunes and you need to have a PC. (I don't know how to make a ringtone on a Mac, but I imagine it would be similar if you follow the PC directions.)

Here is the link for the document in Microsoft Word:

http://www.cyscards.com/ipadguide/ringtones_make_your_own.docx

Here is the link for the document in pdf format:

http://www.cyscards.com/ipadguide/ringtones_make_your_own.pdf

I hope that this helps. If you have difficulties, feel free to ask me a question.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

All the sounds on my PC & smartphone are Prokofiev-bites, Mussorgsky-bites or Tchaikovsky-bites made with the wave editor from Nero. Especially from their operas the effect is glorious. I get email notifications with Pique Dame and when the PC turns faulty a whole choir from War and Peace start to shriek. The interesting thing is to make the soundbite as short as possible and even then Prokofiev remains Prokofiev...


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Rach Man said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post in talkclassical. I have read many posts for some time. But I decided to join now because I can actually assist with this question.
> 
> ...


Welcome on TC, TC, TC, TC! (15 characters)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rach Man said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post in talkclassical. I have read many posts for some time. But I decided to join now because I can actually assist with this question.
> 
> ...


Hello Rach man, welcome at Talk Classical.


----------

